# any small fish that will eat hydra



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

i was thinking of sparkling groumis since they are very small and i heard they eat hydra


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I would think its the other way around. I used fluke tabs with success.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

i was considering a fluke tab. but a fluke tab will kill the black worms in the substrate of the tank. it would really cause a bad amonia spike if i use a fluke tab. plus the badis source of food are the black worms that multiply in the substrate since they only except live food. i only throw in spinach for the cherrys and lepoard plecs. i havent feed the badis for alittle over 4 months and they are still nice and fat even displying spawning habits.

im probably gonna buy a dwarf and 1" or smaller sparkling groumi. and remove all the cherrys.


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd been successful with a dwarf and a pink gourami in ridding my tank of Hydra's. Also, it seemed that a little neglecting of the tank seems to make them die off as well (eventually). The gourami's mostly just kept the numbers under control, and never really seemed to get rid of 100% of them, until the tanks were about 2 months old, at which point the Hydra's would disappear.


----------



## seove (Aug 25, 2014)

Will Dwarf Puffers eat hydra?


----------



## drx (May 1, 2015)

Pond snails will eat them the the puffer will eat the snails


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

drx said:


> Pond snails will eat them the the puffer will eat the snails


+1 on the pond snails.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

u can try cherry barbs or other smaller barbs-they've been known to eat hydra


----------



## seove (Aug 25, 2014)

newbieshrimpkeeper said:


> u can try cherry barbs or other smaller barbs-they've been known to eat hydra



I have barbs and they are always hovering around the plants like they are hunting for something and they are full like pot bellied pigs.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

my puffers and betta ate the hydra in my tank. Kinda stunk cause I actually thought they looked cool.


----------



## seove (Aug 25, 2014)

evil nick said:


> my puffers and betta ate the hydra in my tank. Kinda stunk cause I actually thought they looked cool.




Were you sad because they wiped out all of the hydra?


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

seove said:


> Were you sad because they wiped out all of the hydra?


I was a little stoked to see a couple in there, they look really neat and I knew the betta would munch them but as soon as I saw them they got decimated.

I actually have seen pics of the green hydra and thought those were cool. Like freshwater corals.

I know they can overrun a tank though.


----------

